# PS4 und Xbox 720: Crytek-Chef mit Hinweis auf 8 GB RAM in den Next-Gen-Konsolen?



## Matthias Dammes (12. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PS4 und Xbox 720: Crytek-Chef mit Hinweis auf 8 GB RAM in den Next-Gen-Konsolen?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PS4 und Xbox 720: Crytek-Chef mit Hinweis auf 8 GB RAM in den Next-Gen-Konsolen?


----------



## Skyzzed (12. Dezember 2012)

Wenn der Speicher im Endeffekt immer zu gering ist, dann sollten die besser wirklich 32GB reinpacken. Das braucht man heute noch nicht, aber man weiss ja nie was kommt...


----------



## kidou1304 (12. Dezember 2012)

was nehmen die denn da fürn RAM das der angeblich so teuer sein soll..oO


----------



## Odin333 (12. Dezember 2012)

Der mann redet den lieben langen Tag nur Schwachsinn.
Er sollte sich mal informieren, was besagte 32Gb Ram im Einkauf kosten würden.

Sollte die Konsole für ca. 500€ und wie die xBox360 wieder unter dem eigentlichen Preis verkauft werden (was sich MS mit den aktuellen Zusatzangeboten heute mehr als damals leisten kann), werden sich einige noch wundern, welche Technik darin verbaut sein wird.


----------



## StormtrooperPCGH (12. Dezember 2012)

Wenn er so viel Ram braucht, soll er doch wieder mehr in die PC-Entwicklung stecken. Beim PC gibt es das Problem nicht.


----------



## Cibox (12. Dezember 2012)

imho hat Yerli Recht mit der Aussage dass "die kommende Konsolen-Generation aus PS4 und Xbox 720 nicht mehr diesen Einfluss haben" werden.

Das schlichtweg traurige an der ganzen Sache ist, dass diese eigentlich schon überfällig sind und ich vermute, dass sich M$/Sony deshalb so Zeit lassen, weil ihnen nichts einfällt was nicht einfach nur ein Update des bisherigen Systems (mehr RAM, bessere CPU, etc) ist sondern wieder einen USP-Charakter hat.

Das gleiche Problem hat jetzt Nintendo: Weil sie mit der Wii praktisch das Gaming neu erfunden haben, konnten sie mit der Wii U nicht äquivalent nachlegen, was zwangsweise zu schlechteren Verkaufszahlen führt. Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass die Wii U schlecht ist, aber sie hat einfach viel weniger Mojo als die Wii.

Genau diesen Effekt wollen sich Sony/M$ ersparen: Das Rennen mit besserer Hardware kann eine Konsole gegen den PC (bezogen auf Entwicklungszeit und Produktlebenszyklus) nicht gewinnen, also versuchen beide wie Sony bei der PS3 das Rad nicht neu zu erfinden, aber hinreichend viele extra Features (Stichwort Mediaserver, BR, etc.) zu bieten um trotzdem massenhaft gekauft zu werden. Und ich vermute eben, dass keiner der beiden bisher die zündende Idee gehabt hat, weil sonst würde die PS4/Xbox720 auch schon unterm Christbaum warten....


----------



## RichardLancelot (12. Dezember 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Der mann redet den lieben langen Tag nur Schwachsinn.
> Er sollte sich mal informieren, was besagte 32Gb Ram im Einkauf kosten würden.


Laut diesem Artikel steckt in der PS3 aber nunmal kein DDR-RAM, den man mittlerweile hinterhergeworfen bekommt. In der XBOX 360 schlummern wohl bisher auch nur 512MB, was es mir, ehrlich gesagt, noch unverständlicher macht, was die Crysis-Entwickler mit 64 oder gar 128 mal soviel Speicher wollen.


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (12. Dezember 2012)

Denke 8GB sind das mindeste wenn die Konsolengeneration erst Anfang 2014 erscheinen sollte. Immerhin muss man damit rechnen, das diese Generation wieder etwas eine Dekade auf dem Markt bleiben soll... was werden 8GB Ram 2020 noch wert sein... so viel wie 256 bzw 512mb Ram heute, nicht viel.


----------



## DBqFetti (12. Dezember 2012)

Die Konsolen kamen damals auch nur mit 1/4 von dem was ich pflegte im PC verbaut zu haben. Mich persönlich würde es einfach nur freuen wenn sie 4 GB haben, weil dann eine großflächige 64-bit-programmierung Sinn macht und der PC endlich den Speicher nutzen kann, der schon Ewigkeiten verbaut ist. Mit mehr rechne ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, mich würde es auch nicht überraschen wenn die Konsolen lediglich mit 2 GB ausgestattet sein werden.  Wenn das so kommt, werden wir im schlimmsten Fall noch weitere zehn Jahre auf der eingeschränkten 32-bit-programmierung rumdümpeln. 
Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich mich noch mit einem Freund darüber unterhalten. Die Konsolenfanboys hört man schon überall schreien dass sie 16 GB bekommen würden (übrigens auch +VR in 4k xD ). Wir haben nur gelacht weil uns die Geschichte ja gelehrt hat, dass diesbezüglich immer am falschen Ende gespart wird, genauso wie es jetzt hier bemängelt wird.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Dezember 2012)

Cibox schrieb:


> imho hat Yerli Recht mit der Aussage dass "die kommende Konsolen-Generation aus PS4 und Xbox 720 nicht mehr diesen Einfluss haben" werden.
> 
> Das schlichtweg traurige an der ganzen Sache ist, dass diese eigentlich schon überfällig sind und ich vermute, dass sich M$/Sony deshalb so Zeit lassen, weil ihnen nichts einfällt was nicht einfach nur ein Update des bisherigen Systems (mehr RAM, bessere CPU, etc) ist sondern wieder einen USP-Charakter hat.
> 
> ...


 
Ich weiß ohnehin nicht, was man noch alles in eine Spielekonsole an Features integrieren kann. Eine Konsole ist für mich in erster Linie ein Medium, um Games abzuspielen. Das war es schon immer. Der PC war und ist in erster Linie eine Multimedia-Plattform und das wird er auch immer bleiben. Ich halte es für ungünstig und unklug, auf Teufel komm raus aus einer Konsole eine Multimedia-Plattform machen zu wollen. Lieber auf das Wesentliche besinnen und das verbessern, damit Entwickler in Zukunft auch bessere Spiele entwickeln können. Und Spiele waren doch immer der eigentliche Kaufgrund für eine Konsole. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## DBqFetti (12. Dezember 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Lieber auf das Wesentliche besinnen und das verbessern, damit Entwickler in Zukunft auch bessere Spiele entwickeln können. Und Spiele waren doch immer der eigentliche Kaufgrund für eine Konsole. Oder irre ich mich da?



MS hat doch schon vor längerem angekündigt dass sie die Xbox ins Wohnzimmer bringen wollen um den DVD/BR-Player (oder was auch immer) und die Stereo-Anlage zu verdrängen.
Sony macht es doch auch nicht viel anders; in deren Konsolen ist prinzipiell ein Player verbaut. Zuerst CD, dann DVD, jetzt Blu Ray. Ich glaube die PS2 ist sogar der meist verkaufte "DVD-Player" der Welt. Über den PlayStation-Store kann man doch auch Filme buchen wie in einer Online-Videothek. Die wollen halt auch ein Stück von fremder Leute Kuchen.
Genauso wie mit ihren ersten Konsolen als sie ein Stück vom Videospielemarkt haben wollten. Wir Gamer haben sie ausgeschissen und müssen jetzt ihren Gestank ertragen.


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (13. Dezember 2012)

Hab gerade auf ner anderen Seite nen Kommentar gelesen wo mal einer was zu Sony direkt geschrieben hat. Sony scheint es ja wirllich richtig richtig schlecht zu gehen. Haben in den letzten 3 Jahren tiefrote zahlen geschrieben und würden, wenn sich das nicht langsam bessert mit Sicherheit in den nächsten 1-3 Jahren in die Insolvenz rutschen. Das sollte man vllt. auch mal, wenn man die PS4 betrachetet, im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## Soulja110 (13. Dezember 2012)

pSyCeNeTiC schrieb:


> Hab gerade auf ner anderen Seite nen Kommentar gelesen wo mal einer was zu Sony direkt geschrieben hat. Sony scheint es ja wirllich richtig richtig schlecht zu gehen. Haben in den letzten 3 Jahren tiefrote zahlen geschrieben und würden, wenn sich das nicht langsam bessert mit Sicherheit in den nächsten 1-3 Jahren in die Insolvenz rutschen. Das sollte man vllt. auch mal, wenn man die PS4 betrachetet, im Hinterkopf behalten.


 
"Einer" hat geschrieben. Naja, also Punkt 1 so ein Unternehmen wie Sony muss erstmal pleite gehen, die bauen ja nicht nur die Playstation. Bevor da irgendwie Insolvenz angemeldet wird, gibts 1000 Möglichkeiten die Reißleine zu ziehen durch Verkäufe von Teilbereichen etc pp.  Punkt 2 werden japanische Unternehmen durch schier lächerliche Unsummen von der Regierung unterstützt. Also ich denke da kann man (aktuell) unbesorgt sein.

@Topic: 8GB dürfte bei reinem Gaming auf Konsolen noch sehr sehr lange reichen aber aufgrund der niedrigen Preise (ist ja ohnehin kein High End Ram) wären 16GB aufjedenfall angebracht.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Dezember 2012)

Für alle, die uns hier erzählen wollen, dass 8GB RAM viel zu wenig sind: nennt mir bitte fünf native 64bit Spiele, die mehr als 3.5GB ( 4GB ) RAM adressieren & nutzen können. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## DBqFetti (13. Dezember 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Für alle, die uns hier erzählen wollen, dass 8GB RAM viel zu wenig sind: nennt mir bitte fünf native 64bit Spiele, die mehr als 3.5GB ( 4GB ) RAM adressieren & nutzen können.
> 
> Vielen Dank.


 
Solange das nicht für die Konsolen notwendig sein wird, wird es auch nicht am PC ankommen. DirecX11 kommt ja auch nur schleppend. Anständige Physikunterstützung egal welcher Art genau so wenig.
Konsolen können nur Dx9, also gibt auch kaum was anderes.
Konsolen kommen höchstens auf 512 MB, also brauchts auch keine 64-bit-programmierung
Konsolen schaffen gerade mal Sripts, also auch keine moderne Physikberechnung.

Deshalb sollten mMn auf jeden Fall Konsolen mit >4GB Ram ausgestattet werden, damit die Studios auch den Anreiz haben auf 64 bit umzusteigen. Außerdem sollten wir bedenken dass die Next-Gens bis ca. 2025 auf dem Markt bleiben sollen.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Dezember 2012)

DBqFetti schrieb:


> Solange das nicht für die Konsolen notwendig sein wird, wird es auch nicht am PC ankommen. DirecX11 kommt ja auch nur schleppend. Anständige Physikunterstützung egal welcher Art genau so wenig.
> Konsolen können nur Dx9, also gibt auch kaum was anderes.
> Konsolen kommen höchstens auf 512 MB, also brauchts auch keine 64-bit-programmierung
> Konsolen schaffen gerade mal Sripts, also auch keine moderne Physikberechnung.


Die Argumentation ist aber ziemlicher Unfug, wenn ich das so mal salopp sagen darf.

Erstmal hat die Entwicklung und Kompilierung von PC Binaries wenig bis garnichts mit Konsolen zutun, sind das doch zwei getrennte Kompilierungspfade.

DX10 und folgende ist mittlerweile recht weit verbreitet, vorallem die neuesten Spiele nutzen die Vorzüge aktueller Schnittstellen sehr wohl. Nur bieten selbst native DX11 Spiele wie Ass. Creed 3 & FarCry 3 *keine* native 64bit Unterstützung ... und da DX11 Titel reine PC Entwicklungen sind, hinkt deine Argumentation mit "Konsolen sind schuld!!1eins" dann doch.

Was absoluter Unsinn ist, ist der Teil mit Physik & Scripts ... aber wenn du ehrlich bist, weißt du das selbst.


----------



## DBqFetti (13. Dezember 2012)

Nein Mann, weißt du, du findest es einfach nur geil irgendwelche Leute hier im Forum als dumm hinzustellen. Weil du irgendein Problem mit deiner eigenen Unzulänglichkeit hast. Irgendwas ist bei dir einfach schief gelaufen. Anders kriegst du wahrscheinlich keinen hoch. Und wenn ich jetzt ne Sperre bekomme ist mir das auch scheiß egal. Es wird einfach mal Zeit dass man dir die Wahrheit ins Gesicht sagt. Ab jetzt werde ich dich auch gekonnt ignorieren.


----------



## macbethxp (13. Dezember 2012)

Passend zu der Meldung sagt gerade so ein Analyst Microsoft und Sony würden Nintendo zerstören weil die Wii U zu langsam wäre^^

Wii U zu langsam? Sony und Microsoft werden Nintendo zerstören - Wii U Spiele

Find ich zwar bissi übertrieben aber nuja...


----------



## RichardLancelot (13. Dezember 2012)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @Topic: 8GB dürfte bei reinem Gaming auf Konsolen noch sehr sehr lange reichen aber aufgrund der niedrigen Preise (ist ja ohnehin kein High End Ram) wären 16GB aufjedenfall angebracht.


Mich interessiert mal woher du weißt welche Module in den Kisten verbaut werden und was die kosten, denn weder den GDDR3-Speicher der XBOX noch den RAMBUS-Speicher der PS3 konnte ich mit irgendwelchen Angeboten im Netz vergleichen. Wenn du etwas hast, interessiert es mich.


----------



## Enisra (13. Dezember 2012)

DBqFetti schrieb:


> Nein Mann, weißt du, du findest es einfach nur geil irgendwelche Leute hier im Forum als dumm hinzustellen. Weil du irgendein Problem mit deiner eigenen Unzulänglichkeit hast. Irgendwas ist bei dir einfach schief gelaufen. Anders kriegst du wahrscheinlich keinen hoch. Und wenn ich jetzt ne Sperre bekomme ist mir das auch scheiß egal. Es wird einfach mal Zeit dass man dir die Wahrheit ins Gesicht sagt. Ab jetzt werde ich dich auch gekonnt ignorieren.


 
Herrlich
der Klassische Fall von einer Person, der die passenden Gegenargumente fehlen und deswegen auf Beledigungen zurückgreifen muss, anstatt zu schreiben wo die Fehler von Herrn Stinson sind bzw. warum du doch recht hast
Und keine Sorge, in die Dummenecke hast du dich damit ganz alleine gestellt, aber leider wirste das nicht wahr haben wollen, trotz dessen, dass das eigentlich eine simple Logik ist


----------



## Vordack (13. Dezember 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Für alle, die uns hier erzählen wollen, dass 8GB RAM viel zu wenig sind: nennt mir bitte fünf native 64bit Spiele, die mehr als 3.5GB ( 4GB ) RAM adressieren & nutzen können.
> 
> Vielen Dank.


 
Wie lange waren die aktuellen Konsolen auf dem Markt ? Denkst du nicht daß es sinnvoll wäre in, sagen wir mal, 3 Jahren 8 GB RAM in einer Konsole zu haben? Nur so eine Überlegung...


----------



## Rabowke (13. Dezember 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wie lange waren die aktuellen Konsolen auf dem Markt ? Denkst du nicht daß es sinnvoll wäre in, sagen wir mal, 3 Jahren 8 GB RAM in einer Konsole zu haben? Nur so eine Überlegung...




Ich glaub, du hast mich missverstanden. Selbstverständlich sehe ich 8GB RAM durchaus realistisch. Mir ging es um die Beiträge, wo behauptet wird, das 8GB *viel zu wenig* sind, also *(deutlich) mehr* sinnvoll ist. D.h. also, hier wurden min. *12GB oder mehr* gefordert ... und den Sinn sehe ich halt nicht.


----------



## Vordack (13. Dezember 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub, du hast mich missverstanden. Selbstverständlich sehe ich 8GB RAM durchaus realistisch. Mir ging es um die Beiträge, wo behauptet wird, das 8GB *viel zu wenig* sind, also *(deutlich) mehr* sinnvoll ist. D.h. also, hier wurden min. *12GB oder mehr* gefordert ... und den Sinn sehe ich halt nicht.



Den Sinn sehe ich eben genau in meiner Überlegung oben. Die Bereiche die so viel Platz brauchen sind ja meisst Grafik und Sound. Es wird gerade in diesen Bereichen viel Wert drarauf gelegt möglichst Realistisch zu sein. Da die GB Größe deswegen mit Sicherheit noch weiter steigen wird würde ich es als realistisch erachten 16 bzw. 32 GB RAM bei einem Produkt einzuplanen daß es noch ca. 5-10 Jahre geben soll.

Wie der Yerli geschrieben hat kann man auch mehr "rumtricksen" wenn man nicht immer auf den Speicher achten muss.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Dezember 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Den Sinn sehe ich eben genau in meiner Überlegung oben. Die Bereiche die so viel Platz brauchen sind ja meisst Grafik und Sound. Es wird gerade in diesen Bereichen viel Wert drarauf gelegt möglichst Realistisch zu sein. Da die GB Größe deswegen mit Sicherheit noch weiter steigen wird würde ich es als realistisch erachten 16 bzw. 32 GB RAM bei einem Produkt einzuplanen daß es noch ca. 5-10 Jahre geben soll.
> 
> Wie der Yerli geschrieben hat kann man auch mehr "rumtricksen" wenn man nicht immer auf den Speicher achten muss.


Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, im Grunde sind Aussagen wie "mehr ist immer gut!" nicht verkehrt ... nur gerade bei komplexen Themen wie der Programmierung von Spielen müssen die Ressourcen auch sinnvoll genutzt werden können.

Es gibt nur zwei Szenarien ... neue Konsolen entsprechen ca. den aktuellen PCs, oder werden mit Technik vollgestopft, die einen PC alt aussehen lassen. Im zweiten Szenario würde es z.B. düster für PC Spieler aussehen, würden doch Entwickler den Markt bedienen, wo am meisten Umsatz generiert wird ... und das sind bereits jetzt, bei Multiplattformtitel, die Konsolen.

Richtet man sich nach aktuellen PCs bzw. berücksichtigt die Entwicklung in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren, darüberhinaus wäre wohl mehr raten, machen 16GB oder 32GB keinen Sinn ... denn wie lange gibt es 64bit Systeme? Seit Windows XP ... die echten 64bit Anwendungen kannst du fast an einer Hand abzählen, mir fallen spontan nur die Adobe Software ( PS + LR ) sowie WinRAR ein, also Software, die ich auf meinem PC habe.

Natürlich könnte man die Konsolen mit massiver Technik vollstopfen, das Potential für einige Jahre nicht nutzen ... nur wer soll das bezahlen? Preise hin- oder her ... Großkonzerne kalkulieren da etwas anders als ein PC Käufer, der wg. 35 EUR überlegt, ob er 8GB oder 16GB RAM nutzen soll.

Schau dir doch einfach mal deine VRAM Auslastung an ... bei aktuellen Spielen. Dann siehst du, warum ich Forderungen mit 16GB RAM und mehr skeptisch gg.über eingestellt bin.


----------



## Vordack (13. Dezember 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, im Grunde sind Aussagen wie "mehr ist immer gut!" nicht verkehrt ... nur gerade bei komplexen Themen wie der Programmierung von Spielen müssen die Ressourcen auch sinnvoll genutzt werden können.
> 
> Es gibt nur zwei Szenarien ... neue Konsolen entsprechen ca. den aktuellen PCs, oder werden mit Technik vollgestopft, die einen PC alt aussehen lassen. Im zweiten Szenario würde es z.B. düster für PC Spieler aussehen, würden doch Entwickler den Markt bedienen, wo am meisten Umsatz generiert wird ... und das sind bereits jetzt, bei Multiplattformtitel, die Konsolen.
> 
> ...



Zu der Frage wie lange es (Windows) 64 Bit Systeme gibt... richtig einzug in den Anwender Bereich hat Win XP 64 nie gehabt. Erst mit Vista wurde 64-Bit "Wohnzimmerreif".

Aktuell habe ICH 8 GB in meinem System, da läuft allerdings Windows noch mit. Ja, ich kann so ziemlich alles bei mir zocken.  Deswegen denke ich daß 4 BG für ein aktuelles Konsolensystem ausreichend wären.

Wenn ich mir allerdings die Entwicklungen im Grafiksektor anschaue und das was alles noch kommen soll wäre es doch schwachsinnig eine Konsole die mindestens 6 Jahre auf dem Markt sein soll mit dem aktuellen Standard auszurüsten. Dann sind die selben Probleme die wir momentan haben wieder vorprogrammiert.

Eine Sache ist natürlich noch zu bedenken was für nen Speicher hat die Grafikkarte der Konsole...


----------



## Rabowke (13. Dezember 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Zu der Frage wie lange es (Windows) 64 Bit Systeme gibt... richtig einzug in den Anwender Bereich hat Win XP 64 nie gehabt. Erst mit Vista wurde 64-Bit "Wohnzimmerreif".


Ob die 64bit Version von Windows XP jetzt verbreitet war oder nicht, sie kam jedenfalls 2005 auf den Markt. Windows Vista wurde im Januar 2007 veröffentlicht ... das sind jetzt fast sechs Jahre. In sechs Jahren gibt es keine nativen 64bit Spiele für Windows, bzw. fallen mir keine ad hoc ein. Wobei ich fast schwören könnte, dass es ein oder zwei Spiele gibt.  



> Aktuell habe ICH 8 GB in meinem System, da läuft allerdings Windows noch mit. Ja, ich kann so ziemlich alles bei mir zocken.  Deswegen denke ich daß 4 BG für ein aktuelles Konsolensystem ausreichend wären.


Dito ... d.h. wie soll sich denn der Markt, unter Berücksichtigung von Vista seit Januar 2007, in den nächsten ~5-10 Jahren ändern, dass 64bit Anwendungen und RAM Bedarf jenseits von 8GB Standard werden?

Da müsste der totale Urknall passieren ... denn wir dürfen nicht vergessen: mehr RAM macht noch lange keine guten bzw. schönen Spiele. 



> Wenn ich mir allerdings die Entwicklungen im Grafiksektor anschaue, und das was alles noch kommen soll, wäre es doch schwachsinnig eine Konsole die mindestens 6 Jahre auf dem Markt sein soll mit dem aktuellen Standard auszurüsten. Dann sind die selben Probleme die wir momentan haben wieder vorprogrammiert.


Interessant das du gerade den Punkt ansprichst ... was genau kommt denn so tolles in nächster Zeit im GPU Markt? 

Wie ich bereits oben meinte, eine Konsole muss finanzierbar sein ... d.h. state of the art Technik wird sicherlich nicht verbaut werden. Aber das ist eher eine Schätzung von mir, ohne echte Grundlage.


----------



## DBqFetti (13. Dezember 2012)

> Herrlich
> der Klassische Fall von einer Person, der die passenden Gegenargumente fehlen und deswegen auf Beledigungen zurückgreifen muss, anstatt zu schreiben wo die Fehler von Herrn Stinson sind bzw. warum du doch recht hast
> Und keine Sorge, in die Dummenecke hast du dich damit ganz alleine gestellt, aber leider wirste das nicht wahr haben wollen, trotz dessen, dass das eigentlich eine simple Logik ist


Er ist einfach nur ein Forentroll und ich werde in Zukunft darauf verzichten ihn zu füttern.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Dezember 2012)

DBqFetti schrieb:


> Er ist einfach nur ein Forentroll und ich werde in Zukunft darauf verzichten ihn zu füttern.


Ich hab deinen verbalen Erguss mit einem Grinsen gelesen und verworfen ... aber tue uns beiden ein gefallen und mach dich bitte nicht noch weiter lächerlich.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Vordack (13. Dezember 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Interessant das du gerade den Punkt ansprichst ... was genau kommt denn so tolles in nächster Zeit im GPU Markt?
> 
> Wie ich bereits oben meinte, eine Konsole muss finanzierbar sein ... d.h. state of the art Technik wird sicherlich nicht verbaut werden. Aber das ist eher eine Schätzung von mir, ohne echte Grundlage.


 
Zu Deiner Frage, mir fällt momentan nur dieses TheSaint Video von der neuen UT Engine ein  Aber was bringt so ne Hammer Grafik wenn die Animationen nicht stimmen, die Physik nicht realitätsnah ist und es sich in der Welt nichts anstellen lässt. Und eben um auch diese Punkte auf das Niveau der Grafik zu heben braucht es mMn viel RAM.


----------



## RichardLancelot (13. Dezember 2012)

DBqFetti schrieb:


> Er ist einfach nur ein Forentroll und ich werde in Zukunft darauf verzichten ihn zu füttern.


  Meinst du nicht dass der Kommentar in deine Richtung schoss?


----------



## DBqFetti (13. Dezember 2012)

Natürlich ging das in meine Richtung. Aber ich bin es einfach leid mit ihm. Ich hab ja auch schon mehrfach gesehen wie er das mit anderen macht. Er sucht sich bestimmte Leute raus und geht dann nur noch nach dem Schema vor: "Wenn ich den Hund schlagen will, finde ich auch immer einen Knüppel". Egal was man ab dann sagt oder tut, man wird absolut von oben herab von ihm behandelt und es kommt immer noch was nach damit die Diskussion auch ja nicht einschläft. Soll er sich jemand anderen suchen mit dem er sich die Nachmittage vertreiben kann. Er ist auch nicht der einzige hier im Forum der das so gezielt macht. Und ich sehe es einfach nicht ein meinen Standpunkt für ihn weiter zu verdeutlichen. Er würde eh nur wieder alles, egal was es ist, ins Lächerliche ziehen und versuchen mich zu diskreditieren. Einfach weil er Spaß dran hat.
Im RL hat er wahrscheinlich Angst mal an den Falschen zu geraten, aber in so nem Online-Forum ist er ja sicher.


----------

